# Purple Widow X AK48, Purple#1, Purple Power,Twilight And Auto Ak47



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 25, 2008)

*I bought some female seeds and started Purple Power, Twilight, and Purple #1. *
*I had a Friend  give me some Purple Widow X AK48 and started 3 of them.*
*These pictures are 11 days old today. I have lots of plans and hopes with these Girls.*
*Its been a long time since I have grown anything but autos.*
*Sorry about the poor picture quality!!*
*As always I am using All Fox Farm soil and nutrients. :hubba: *

*The auto AK47 are from last grows seeds I have 10 Ladiesthat are 5 weeks old today.*
*I had several males which I collected lots of pollen from.*
*I plan on crossing some Auto with some of the Purples to get some f 1 seeds.*
*I also made a closet clone room.  *
*Once the females get going I plan on doing lots of clones since I will know they are Ladies. @ least I hope they are I never bought feminized seeds before.   *
*I am putting my Girls outside during the day and in a new grow room I built in my shed when the sun is not out or it gets later in the day.*
*I have to add C02 in the shed. This is also new to me.*
*There is a link @ the bottom of my new grow area in the shed if anyone is interested!!*


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good.  Those f1's of Purple and AK sound pretty good.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Woah! That is one mighty fine BUSH sir!

I am likin the outdoor garden set-up. Absolutely beautiful man!

GL and GREEN mojojojojojjo!*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

Hunting for the purple I see.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hunting for the purple I see.


 
*Yes I Sure have A Lot Of Plans Just Hope They All Work Out :hubba: :hubba: *
*I have A Few Other Strains A friend Gave Me That I am Very Anxious To Ge Started On But I Can Only Do So Much @ A Time  *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 1, 2008)

*My Ak47 are just starting their 6th week.*
*The Purples are @ day 20 the pictures were taken yesterday.*
*I made some changes with the C02 because the girls were not getting enough just feeding with a tank.*
*I am pulling air from outside the shed with a 6 inch inline fan 440 CFM.*
*I also have another pulling through the 2-1000 watt lights for cooling.*
*We had a cold front come through where temps got in the low to mid 40s and that made the air coming in to cold.*
*I got some plant damage on the plants the air was blowing on.  So I have the fan cooling the lights blowing back in @ the top and the fan pulling outside air shoots towards the AC that stays on low set @ 81 degrees. If it gets above 81 the AC compressor kicks on and brings the temps down. *
*I am not sure this makes sense but it is working if it gets cold. *
*Today it is in the 80s  so tonight I will most likely hook the light cooling fan back up because I wont need heat. *
*I am bringing the girls outside in the sun if we have a good day. I keep them on the same light cycle.  Here are some pictures. *


----------



## kylet4411 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Looks Real Good GDT!!
Hope You Get Your Temps And C02 All Good!*


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice strain selection you got going. My Purple #1 always streches on me hope you have better luck on it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2008)

They're looking great GDT. I'll be glad when all those purple strains are in flower. Should be something to see.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 1, 2008)

Those crosses look SOOOOO familiar..lol

 Just can't put my finger on where I've seen em  

Good luck on your quest for the purple!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 1, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> They're looking great GDT. I'll be glad when all those purple strains are in flower. Should be something to see.


*ME TOO   *
I decided to start some Regular Purple Widow and a few more of the feminized Purple Power.   I got the room Why waste the light and space. Started germinated today:holysheep:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2008)

> I decided to start some Regular Purple Widow


I haven't smoked just PW but I smoked a PW pheno AfghanixPurpleWidow. It's def daytime smoke, not too potent but it gets *dark purple*.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2008)

The only pic I could find..


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks real nice. You seem to love those auto ak's, have you grown many other autos?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 2, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Looks real nice. You seem to love those auto ak's, have you grown many other autos?


 
*I've been doing them for a while now since they tend to be so easy and finish in 9 to 10 weeks  *
*This link takes you to a past grow with 4 auto strains in one grow. It turned out great.*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531

*OK I am a little tired of the Autos but needed some males for pollen and ended up with 10 females in the process.*
*I am going to try and see what I can do with some of these Purple Strains.*
*I will cross some of them and try and get an Auto Purple:holysheep: sounds like fun .*
*It may take several attempts to get one that is stable but I am going to give it my best shot :aok: :aok: *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 5, 2008)

*The first 3 pictures are the 3 feminized strains @ day 24.*
*Some of the older leaves have some cold damage from the cold night when the air i was pulling from outside was blowing directly on them  I have since solved that problem!! The shorter bushy one is the Twilight the Purple Power and Purple#1 are much taller and I think getting close to be able to clone. I have 3 more Purple Power that are 2 days old today. I also have 6 Purple Widow in germination that have not opened yet.  Its been 3 days and not a single crack???*:holysheep: 












*The next pictures are the Purple Widow x AK48 @ day 24.*
*I just transplanted them in 3 gallon pots today. They also have some cold damage on older leaves. I think I may take a branch from each of them and go 12/12 to sex and get some clones from the Females.*





*The last two are taken inside my grow room showing the AK47 and the rest *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2008)

Kind of looks like nute burn a lil. Are you sure it's the cold. I vent from outside and i'm asleep when the lights go off and its been getting a good 40 degrees outside at night and my babies aren't showing any damage like that. Imo, you should just ease up on the nutes. They are healthy looking besides that though. What do you veg under?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

*I was checking the grow a few days ago and all was good.*
*When I got to the Purple Widow x AK48 I saw some white hairs on 2 and balls on the 3rd.:holysheep: *
*I was very surprised because they are still on 18/6 @ day 27 of veg under 2 1000 watt hps. *
*I have some clones started on the Ak48 and the other purple strains.*
*This is why I am trying to keep the plants in veg for so long. I do not have another area for 12/12.*
*Most of the Auto AK47s will be done in two weeks and coming out so I will have plenty of room. I do have a few of the Ak that are further behind.*
*I am starting some Bubble Dust to add for crossing and now with the PW x AK48 one male in the closet trying to get pollen with the AK 47 auto pollen I already have I think I can do some good crosses on some F1s.:hubba: :hubba: Here is the pictures of the PWxAK48.*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 10, 2008)

*Here Are the AK47s. I have one with a few branches that were pollenated for seed.
If the AK48 drops pollen soon I have one small young lady   that is a few weeks behind most of the AK47's and she wants some of PWxAK48 pollen   *


----------



## Melissa (Nov 10, 2008)

*looking fabulous grandaddy ,,,:48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

Those Auto AKs look like the bomb.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

That lizard has got it made.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> That lizard has got it made.


 
Now I relize why every day when I put them girls out that Lizard comes a running. :hubba:  He hangs out by the shed waiting:watchplant: .


----------



## kylet4411 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Is that Lizard Weed that was on the Cheech and Chong Nice Dreams???
:holysheep: That was killer weed. I want some** LIZARD WEED *   *  Post us some more Lizard Weed Pictures if you can.  *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

*The male PWxAK48 gave me some pollen today so I pollenated this plant ( 1st picture Auto AK47 ). The buds are @ least 4 weeks out. I hope I get the cross.
We had a bunch of Stoned Lizards on the plants today so I took a few pictures of the Lizard Weed:holysheep: No kidding they are buzzed. I can walk up to them and take them off the plant with out scaring them, most of the time they run and hide. After a while sunning on da bud they are laid back and don't have a care in their little lizard world!! *


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

Shouldn't have too many bug problems then.

What kind of lizards are they?

pack of Stoners.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 12, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Shouldn't have too many bug problems then.
> 
> What kind of lizards are they?
> 
> pack of Stoners.



Its a unique species called the "Afghani Harvester." They walk all over the buds and the resin glands stick to his belly. You then rub the resin from the lizards belly to get high.. right GD?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 12, 2008)

That looks crazy GDT. That should make a nice cross too.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Its a unique species called the "Afghani Harvester." They walk all over the buds and the resin glands stick to his belly. You then rub the resin from the lizards belly to get high.. right GD?


 
*I use the lizards to pollinate.  *
*We put them in a bag with pollen for 10 minutes and release on to the plants.  As they crawl all over the bud the pollen is spread. :bolt: *
*If I am lucky they do a foliar spray and fertilization too   *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

*I did the final flush on 6 of my Auto AK47 for harvest tomorrow!!*:banana: 
*Here are the photos of them!*:smoke1: :smoke1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats some fat buds. Nice work GDT.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 15, 2008)

*I started 12/12 on the purples that had around  5 weeks veg.
I had to bring some inside to keep on 18/6 for a few more weeks.
They were started  several weeks behind these. 
The first 4 pictures are the 2 Female Purple Widow x AK48*









*The next 3 Are the Twilight, Purple Power and Purple#1
The were ready for watering thats why they are looking a little rough :spit: :spit: *








 *I have the clones on a heating pad on 30 minuets off 30 minuets that runs 24 hours.  
I have them on 18/6 under 6 CFL's. I hope some will make it  They are a week in.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great GDT!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

can't wait to see some purple buds.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> can't wait to see some purple buds.


 
*Me too!*
*Just put into flower but being feminized seeds they looked like they will have popcorn within 10 days. *
*The 2 PW x AK48 had pistols on her over a week ago so they are close to an auto strain. I am anxious to see what happens with them. *
*I managed to pollinate some Auto AK with the PW x AK48 and was able to get a small amount of pollen off the 1 male. *
*Germinated 3 seeds 1 male 2 fems.  *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 22, 2008)

*Here are some pictures of some seedlings and clones. The other is an Auto AK47 that is only 8 inches high pollinated with Purple Widow x Ak48. It looks like I will have some good seeds *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 22, 2008)

*These are the Girls that are flowering about 1 week   Twilight, Purple#1, Purple Power, and Purple Widow x AK48!!*


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Looking Forward To Seeing The Purple GDT*


----------



## kylet4411 (Nov 22, 2008)

:yeahthat:   * Looks like you did a fine job on your clones for being the first time you did them!!:holysheep: 
Like BeachWeed said Bring on the **PURPLE*

:bong: :smoke1: :48: :ccc: :joint: :bongin:​


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

damn man that sick crossing your own strains mad props, someday i want to try breeding, someday.. but dude killer buds, plants, clones, & seeds/breeding. this is going to be one exciting grow journal.


----------



## poopsie (Nov 23, 2008)

You do really cool grows, GrandDaddy.  And your lizards are the cutest!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

*This is some of the Auto AK47 chopped and trimmed up. Been in paper bags for a while. 
I am putting into jars for a day then back to the bags and so on gotta watch out for mold on some of the bigger buds:holysheep: 
I have 4 more plants that are real close to cutting, may do tomorrow.
They have been getting flushed with Clearex 30ml per/gal and a teaspoon of Black Strap Molasses for the last 4 waterings so one more just plain water should do it.
Than I can give the Purples my full attention!!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*wow your grows are amazing eace: signing up so i can follow the purps 
and dam that ak47 looks just delicious :48:*


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW great bud you got there! Can't wait to see the progress of the purples! 

:aok: :aok: :aok:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 28, 2008)

*Chopped the last of the Auto AK47 today. The first picture with the smallest plant was pollinated with Purple Widow X AK48 on the 3 biggest buds and a few smaller with the AK47 for seed.
I used the smallest plant to see if it would reduce the size and speed up the PW x AK48. Guess we will have to wait and see.
The other pics are the purples not  much purple yet about 10 days flower,*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 28, 2008)

*These are my clones taken a while back. The PW x AK48 have white hairs starting already.The others are from seed. I think I will transplant in a few days most of the clones and put them on 12/12. 
I will give the seedlings @ least 2 more weeks of veg. They are Lifeshine, G13 haze, Bubbledust, and Purple Power*.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2008)

You're a great grower GDT. _Everything_ looks healthy and happy!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 28, 2008)

how did i miss this grow? very nice growing GDT. those ak48s looked tight.
that pug is starin' awful hard at your buds dude. ...bb...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 29, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> how did i miss this grow? very nice growing GDT. those ak48s looked tight.
> that pug is starin' awful hard at your buds dude. ...bb...


 
*Its strange but I have two pugs that love to be around any of the Grow Area's. *
*When I pull plants to water they are sitting in the grow room. *
*If we are manicuring they are right beside us sometimes chewing some of the trim.*
*I like them in the grow area because thet put off lots of good CO2   *
*This is for the PUG OF THE MONTH :holysheep: PUGS AND LIZARDS*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 29, 2008)

*clones are looking excellent ,,,:aok: :48:
pugs are pretty cute too ,,,but i love the lizards :hubba:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

*Today was watering time so I took a few pictures. It was windy so the ones outside aren't the best 
The First picture is the feninized Twilight, next PWxAK48 and the other blowing in the wind and a side by side shot of both of them. Next is inside Twilight and PWxAK48!!
The others are random pics of Purple Power and Purple#1 that are Monsters I vegged to long  *


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

I think both of your thumbs are green, you always have some nice looking plants. How do you like the ak48? I love ak, but I want to do some standards inside before next outdoor, and I thought why not that one, since it's a related line, just earlier.

I heard you say before that you averaged 60g off of the auto ak's, how did these last few do? (Besides the pollenated shorty, of course)


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 7, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I think both of your thumbs are green, you always have some nice looking plants. How do you like the ak48? I love ak, but I want to do some standards inside before next outdoor, and I thought why not that one, since it's a related line, just earlier.
> 
> I heard you say before that you averaged 60g off of the auto ak's, how did these last few do? (Besides the pollenated shorty, of course)


 
*The AK48 were given to me by a friend so they are a first for me.*
*I did get pollen from one male and was able to get lots of seed from the Auto AK47 I pollinated with the PW x AK48*
*I had 9 plants not counting the one for seed and ended up with only 31 grams per plant average.*
*Now there were different variables with the two grows. *
*The 60 per plant inside with everything the same but the C02 much higher and the last two weeks in the shed I finished under 12/12 instead of 18/6.*
*I had several Purples that needed to go into flower thats why I went 12/12.*
*I am experimenting on my shed grows. I wish I was still in doors but the Wife says NO!! :angrywife: :hitchair: *
*Hear are some bud shots of the Purples 2 days ago @ 20 days Flowering.*
*I had to Kill My Twilight the other day It went Hermie on me. :cry:  *
*I Guess I was lucky it was caught in time.*
*She/He was one beautifully Plant hated to chop it. HE She is the first picture. *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 12, 2008)

*I put everything I had into flower the other day.  *
*This will make room in the veg closet for a few more strains I want to try.*
*I have two Bubble Dust Males I am trying to get some pollen off of.*
*The biggest ones are the purples that are 4 weeks flower tomorrow. I am going to flush with clearex next watering than finish out with Cha Ching, that seems to pack the bud on for me. *
*They don't have a lot of purple yet but it is starting to come!! :giggle:  *
*the PW X AK48 look like they will be some heavy weights.  *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

*:holysheep: eyes wide open in astonishment ,,,mouth drooling ,, what a beautiful sight eace::farm:*


----------



## IRISH (Dec 12, 2008)

very, very nice GDT  ...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 13, 2008)

Dang it's a jungle in there.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 13, 2008)

sending purple mojo your way. I can't wait to see some purple pics!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 18, 2008)

*Ok here is just a quick update on the PWxAK48. One of the Girls seems to be more dominating on the Sativa side which on the bud shots you can see a little purple wanting to come out.  
Both Girls have a very nice frost to them.  
They are @ day 32 flower and just started Cha-Ching last week. 
I do have some good purple showing on the Purple Power and will try and get some pictures if I catch them just as the lights going out.  
They are to big to try and get out and my light is kinda of a pain for pictures unless under the lights  The Girls were real thirsty when I took these pictures. I find it much harder trying to take good care of them being out in the shed instead of in the house :spit: :spit: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking good GDT.


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 18, 2008)

looking great man im thinking of ordering some more PW. i had bad luck with my first 10-pack of PW only 3 seeds out of 10 poped. and i want the strain for breeding the 3 that made it got killed my buddy forgot to water them.
im gonna have to look at those auto AK were those from seeds or all clones
they look killer


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

*beautiful :48:*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 19, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> looking great man im thinking of ordering some more PW. i had bad luck with my first 10-pack of PW only 3 seeds out of 10 poped. and i want the strain for breeding the 3 that made it got killed my buddy forgot to water them.
> im gonna have to look at those auto AK were those from seeds or all clones
> they look killer


 
*I had a pack of pw and none would germinate for me 0 for 12  Got another i will try when I get time and room.*
*The Auto Ak like most Autos seed only you can't clone cause they only have 9 to 11 week life cycle  Got lots of info on them if you want any~~!*


----------



## daf (Dec 19, 2008)

granddaddy did u have any of ur af plants leaves curl up like tacos


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 21, 2008)

daf said:
			
		

> granddaddy did u have any of ur af plants leaves curl up like tacos


 
*daf most of the autos I have grown have freaky leaves*
* *
*This link is a grow I did a while back check it out and see if thats what you have. *
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27951


*Heres a few pictures I took a coupl days ago that are 5 weeks old.*
*most of the clones are showin purple very early.*
*The one smaller bush is PW x AK48 that i plan on bringing in the house and dusting with auto ak 47 pollen.*
*The big monster is the Purple#1 she had a branch brake with sum bud that we got to sample.*
*It was a very up lifting laughable high we were surprised that it gave such a buzz less than 5 weeks of flower. Can't weight till she is finished.:ccc: :bong1: :bongin: :joint: *


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 21, 2008)

looks like there starting to colour. sweet plants
also were are those auto AK's from they look like great yeilders. and they look very stable to:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

what are your temps there? I thought that they would be showing more purple by now. I am growing Purple #1 and Nirvana's New Purple Power at the moment. They go into flower this upcomimng weekend. I am going to try and get my room temps 65 with the lights on and 55 with them off. Hope this brings out a little more color.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 29, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> what are your temps there? I thought that they would be showing more purple by now. I am growing Purple #1 and Nirvana's New Purple Power at the moment. They go into flower this upcomimng weekend. I am going to try and get my room temps 65 with the lights on and 55 with them off. Hope this brings out a little more color.


 
*I vegged mine to long because I wanted to stay on 18/6 so the auto's would get enough light  big mistake.*
*I think that may be why the Twilight went Hermie on me.*
*I also had a herm bubble Dust and 1 G13.*
*I pull air from outside 24 / 7 for C02 so that helps keep it cool @ night.*
*It has been hot as a mo fo here temps in the mid 80's so I have the AC set @ 75.*
*When the lights come on they vent out the shed ridge-vent or if it gets cold I can vent back in for heat with AC @ 75 so if it gets to hot the ac will kick on and cool it down  *
*My clones seem to be doing good along with the ones from seed started later in the grow.*
*Here are some pictures of the clones @ around 4 weeks flower. *
*The color seems to be more Pinkish than Purple  *
*The first two are Purple Power and Purple Widow X AK48 that I pollinated with the Auto AK47 pollen  *
*I hope that they will keep some purple or pink and cut down on size (height) and the flower time. Maybe I will get Lucky and get a few Autos. :woohoo:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*simply beautiful eace:*


----------



## Triggga (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome im considering growing purple power too it looks awesome


----------



## dangreen (Dec 30, 2008)

Really great job granddaddy! Hope you do get some to stabilize the Auto effect let me know if If works cause im might try something this summer with some Diesel Ryder pollen.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 30, 2008)

What are your temps like? I am groing purple power right now so would like to know.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy New Grow Year To All!!!!!!and Damm Gdt, U R An Inspiration To Us All...all That S... U Doin @ One Time! Def Get 2 Green Thumbs Up From Me Bro...i C U From Da South Also...lovin Da Purp Son...and The Autos Is Def Da Money Getta.........keep Up Da Good Grow-ing....


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> What are your temps like? I am groing purple power right now so would like to know.


 
*The last post up talks some about my temps.*
*I been setting my ac unit @ 75 and it comes on a lot during the day but not much @ night cause I pull air in the shed from outside for C02 so that cools it down.*
*If it gets to cold I can disconnect the vent duct off the in line fan that cools lights and let it blow in the grow area to warm it up.The ac will kick on if it gets to warm.*
*My Purple Power aren't to bad but the purple #1 show no purple. *
*I did pollinate a nice Purple Power Clone with some Auto AK47 and the same with a Purple Widow x AK48 that the Mother showed very little color but She is some *** kicking bud:holysheep: !!!!!!!!  :banana: :48: *
*I hope to shorten up the plant and maybe get an auto purple someday   :ignore: *
*Here are some pictures of some LifeShine a friend gave me that is doing well.*
*Second some G13 that were free with an order and last some BubbleDust. The purple are the Purple Power.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice. I have four Purple #1 females and three Purplr Power Females. Not one of my Purple Widow beans cracked. I am pretty po'ed about that. I contacted Attitude about it, they answered every email up to the point they got my money now they are not replying. I hope they turn purple for me. Your Purple Power looks like it got really purple! I likey alot.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice looking lizard weed man


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 6, 2009)

*I took all the Girls out yesterday to do a good cleaning in their grow area. :hubba: 
It was getting very dirty  
I can't stand a dirty grow room and the Girls don't like it either :ignore: 
Picture #1 Purple Widow X AK48 pollinated with Auto Ak47!
#2 Purple Power done the same!
#3 Close up of same PP   And the rest of the Girls.
Just after I put them all back a Coast Guard Chopper flew over.
Wow what a break a few minuets sooner and they would most likely have been spotted  
The chopper was very low and scared the **** out of me :holysheep: 
I live close to the beach and they fly over very often going to the airport.
They are big and loud so you here them a coming but I had 20 plants out.
Would have been a PANIC if I heard it coming with that amount out :shocked: :fly: :fly: *


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 6, 2009)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

>


 
Bud pick of the year right there.  How on earth can such a beautiful flower be illegal on most corners of the globe?


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 6, 2009)

look @ my sig


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 18, 2009)

*I started vegging some beans, I started some Stoneybud from my BPOTM prize from awhile back. Also some 12/12 AK47, PWxAK48xWR, MistyMoonshine. Also planning on starting some PurpleBud and a few other sativas later on in the veg.*

*Here is some new pics *
*1-3 Lifeshine *
*4-5 G13xHaze *
*6-8 Purple Power*


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Jan 18, 2009)

I really hope you wont be pooping on those purple buds man.  HAHA absolutely beautiful grow by the way.:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful lady, that's for sure. She's a keeper!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 21, 2009)

*Here are a few pictures of some Purple power that was harvested a few days ago.  
The other two Ladies are Lifeshine that was given to me by a friend.  
The pictures dose not do the Girls justice.
They have very hard buds and are covered with beautiful white crystal and a nice berry smell. :hubba: 
They are still several weeks out but I am not sure of their flowering time. I didn't get that information.  
Has anyone ever grown this strain to give me an estamated time on how long the flowering time is?? *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 21, 2009)

Those purple buds are beautiful!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the purp potent GDT? Whats it seeded with?


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 21, 2009)

Good Lord!! Look @ Those Nugs!! I Can Taste It Through The Damm Screen...CAN U SAY GET MONEY!....BTW, Gdt, Do U Know What Auto-strain Has Purp In It?,  As Well As  Blueberry?..u Know Those Are The Exotics And Are In High Demand.. Esp. Dwn Here In So. Fla...gonna buy sum d-ryders, Lr2,ak-47 seed in da mean time. Would B Nice If Joint Doctor Bred Purple & Berry strains,nothing against sativas and such,(too long though!)  I love da autos like u and richyB!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*i just know im gonna see beautiful plants or buds when i drop by your garden and as usuall i am more impressed than l was last time ,,,,
Fantastic purples :woohoo:

*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 22, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Is the purp potent GDT? Whats it seeded with?


*It is hard to believe but we have not sampled the purple yet most likely we will smoke it today:holysheep: *

*The Purple was pollinated with auto AK47.*
*I got some seed but not many.*
*For some reason the seed were in the caylaxes were to small some had 2 or 3 in one. *
*I never had this happen before.*
*The PurplwWidow x AK48 had very few seeds on it too.*
*Maybe I waited to long to pollinate   *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 26, 2009)

*Thought I would post a few pics G13, LifeShine and BubbleDust*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 26, 2009)

*i stand by my last comment :hubba:

wonderful as ever :48: *


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

Man GrandDaddy those Purple Power nugs look Amazing   Man you are shure a good grower   I dident vote for you because I dident look at everyones pics   I wish I had looked at yours before I voted sorry


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 28, 2009)

hey GDT, are any of those purps u growing a F1 indica/sativa hybrid?? Or do you know of any?? I was asking because I wanna grow a good purple strain indoors...(and I heard most are sativas) Wish they had an auto purp! (I guess that's why u pollenated the purple with auto ak47 huh?)


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 29, 2009)

haha wow man you got some really pretty purple buds growing their. I bought some seeds a while ago and thanks for the inspiration. I started two today to start on 12/12... I'm HOPING for just a little bud and maybe some seeds   Thanks.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jan 29, 2009)

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> hey GDT, are any of those purps u growing a F1 indica/sativa hybrid?? Or do you know of any?? I was asking because I wanna grow a good purple strain indoors...(and I heard most are sativas) Wish they had an auto purp! (I guess that's why u pollenated the purple with auto ak47 huh?)


 
*Not any hybrids but I am working with my AutoAk47 pollen to try and get that Auto Purple.*
*I have some beans from this Purple power that were a result of AutoAk47.*
* I may get lucky and have a couple of autos in this batch of seeds.*
* I don't plan on starting them for a while.*
*I am going to try a purple strain called Twilight that is 100% Indica but with the ak47 cross I may get lucky.*
*last grow I had one that went Hermi on me.*
*She was a nice bush not a big monster and I over vegged her because of autos finishing up under 18/6.*
*this time I will try again with a short veg time, She is a Dutch Passion feminized.*
*If you have time check it out here, its several plants down.*
http://www.dope-seeds.com/dutch_passion.htm


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 29, 2009)

Can I get a BPOTM over here!


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2009)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Thought I would post a few pics G13, LifeShine and BubbleDust*
> 
> View attachment 98314
> View attachment 98315
> ...


Which is which GDT? They all look dank btw.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 3, 2009)

*The first 3 are G13 next BubbleDust And the last two Lifeshine*














*And my Pug with her Blunt*


----------



## IRISH (Feb 4, 2009)

very nice GDT.  . now i see why the pugs are hanging out in the grow room. :hubba:  ...bb...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 4, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> very nice GDT. . now i see why the pugs are hanging out in the grow room. ...bb...


 
*Yes The Pugs love to be around the plants.*
*I just had to take a picture of her with what we call the blunt.*
*Its one of the rawhide chew sticks good for their teeth.*
*She carries hers around the house until she decides to start chewing it till its a nasty mess and it gets trashed.  *

*Yesterdays pictures were taken after I trimmed 6 plants up for their final week of flushing.  *
*I did this before with Autos and the leaves grew back enough around the bud to protect it befor the chop.*
*It seemed to produce more crystal on them.*
*I thought I would give it a try with these 6.*
*I am very excited having 3 G13, 2 lifeShine, And 1*
*BubbleDust. :hubba: :hubba: *
*Several weeks back a small branch broke on one of the G13's. Of course my oldest Son was glad to do a quick one day special cure he dose and sample it.  *
*He told me this premature bud was very good a different type of high kinda uppity and laughing but when he went to get up it set him back down. :bong: *
*This is coming from a 22 year old career bud smoker. :bongin: *
*I can't even come close to smoking with him and keeping up.*
*Beside this I have the Lifeshine that looks grate and has a very good aroma to it. I took a good whiff with my nose buried in a bud and WOW!! excellent citrus fragrance. :aok: :aok: *
*I can't wait on these girls to cure and get their final smell and taste.*


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 4, 2009)

Those pictures make me want too grow purp again. Thanks for the great pics!:watchplant:


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 4, 2009)

me tooooooo!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 21, 2009)

Any updates. I can not get my Purple Power to turn purple for the life of me. I even have my night time temps in the 50's


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 24, 2009)

nice buds ! keep it purple!!!!


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 24, 2009)

some sweet looking buds GDT :hubba: that is the most purple i have ever seen in a bud  how potent was she just curious


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 28, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> some sweet looking buds GDT :hubba: that is the most purple i have ever seen in a bud  how potent was she just curious


 
*THANKS Pothead420*
*I also had some G13 and BubbleDust that was killer so compared to those strains the Purple looked good but the smoke was not up to very good standards.*
*I have some other Purple strains in flower now that I hope will be more potent*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Feb 28, 2009)

You're gonna like that Lifeshine, GDT..it's really great smoke!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey GDT , it's been a while since i've stopped by ...Another killer grow as usual...But congrats on BPOTM  Those Purps are amazing ...I'm finally gettin' started on my indoor, have some bagseed started for the meantime until i know everything's good to go...and after the 12/12 harvest i'll be starting my Auto AK's  ...God i can't imagine how good those nugs are ...Thanks for the Kick Arse pics GDT...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ( or Purple in your case)


----------

